# Just some pictures..New Beginnings 08/26/12 Pic Heavy



## RemudaOne

Got a new camera 

















I like it a lot 'cause it makes me look like a good photographer, LOL!!


----------



## redtailgal

nice!

Soooo, what sort of camera did you get?


----------



## secuono

I like how the dog matches the sheep. 
Does anyone who have shedding sheep ever pull the coat during a shed to save the wool? I pull fur off dogs at work in the Spring, some have a double coat and it comes out easy in clumps. Would be neat since you can have wool w/o shaving them.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos and looking forward to more


----------



## Remuda1

RTG, it's a Nikon COOLPIX P150. I was shocked at the first pics I took with it so now I annoy everyone by taking pictures all of the time . 

Sec, I pull it off when they let me but I don't think it would be any good at all for fiber. It's very short and it gets pretty matty. Of course, I don't know the first thing about wool fiber .

Thanks Bon . Hope all is well with you!


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah.  Nikon makes a good camera...........Symphony.......are ya readin' this?


----------



## EllieMay

Nice Dorpers!
Feel free to take more pics with that awesome camera you have!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

EllieMay said:
			
		

> Nice Dorpers!
> Feel free to take more pics with that awesome camera you have!


x2


GREAT PICS!!!! Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne

OMG, y'all are really gonna regret encouraging me .  

EllieMay, thank you! I love these sheep.  Just let me ask you this.....what the heck are they eating??  




Our pastures are already fried..... I don't think they are going hungry though!  All they get is a handful each of pellets in the morning and a handful at night.  Even so, they hold their weight.. The one on the left is my new registered ram lamb. I gotta say that I was pretty skeptical when I was told they'd eat cedar and juniper, but they've limbed up all of it in the pasture as well as the flame leaf sumac. 





Here is the last little ewe lamb I have to sell out of my first crop of lambs.  I like her a LOT but have told the customer that purchased eleven others from me that he could have her.  He'll have to pay for her though.  If he doesn't want her at my price, I'm going to keep her. She's a twin.





Sec, here's what the wool/hair looks like when I scratch it off of them.





And a couple more of the dogs 








The ones of the dogs were taken from about 50 feet away from them.  

BTW, RedTail....who'se Symphony and why should they be reading this??


----------



## Roll farms

Great pics.   Love the back-climbing shot.
I just got the same camera, but yours seems to work better than mine.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Ooohhh! I am sooooo jealous!!!!    I have wanted a camera for so long! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

Beautiful pics!!!!!!! I love your pyr. and the pic of the sheep climbing on the other sheep's back is so funny (and cute).
thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## secuono

I wonder if it could be turned into insulation? I know wool is cleaned, fluffed and treated w/fire and pest retardants and cut into strips to fit into walls. Pretty cool stuff. I've been thinking of saving mine for buildings that don't have electricity in them.


----------



## Southdown

The pictures are so nice and clear compared to my camera.  I have a Kodak EasyShare and I don't like it.  Let's see more pictures of your dogs!  What are your thoughts on that breed of dog with sheep and chickens?  Also with people/strangers?  Yes, the pictures look professional.


----------



## RemudaOne

More......

Stinkeye....










This one isn't in great focus but if you zoom in, you can see mine and her sister's reflection in her left eye

















Finally, one of the sisters together.....and they're both even smiling!





Southdown, I love my dogs.  They are great with the sheep and probably too friendly with people.  I've not let them have any contact with my chickens, I wasn't willing to sacrifice any of them for the training process.  The dogs are in with the sheep 24/7 and don't have access to the rest of the farm.  I only have about 8-9 acres fenced for the sheep, the rest of the place (20 acres total) is slick and barbed wire.  The dogs do a wonderful job, Sophie is the dorper colored one.  She's more tractable and once I tell her no, I know that she will not do whatever it was when my back is turned.  Penny, the solid color one) on the other hand is a rascal in that respect and will only obey when you are there. I've been warned that having two females together will result in all out war fights.  They are a year and a half old and so far, that's not been the case.  They will have spats, but nothing that I am not comfortable with at this point.  They are great company for eachother and LOVE to play together.


----------



## Southdown

Beautiful.  That top one of the chicken looks cool.


----------



## bonbean01

Keep posting more photos...I'm enjoying them!


----------



## Remuda1

More .  I swear, I am addicted to this camera!  Went to a friends house today and will post some pics from there.  I've also posted some pictures of his spotted/dappled boer goats on  "Everything Else Goats" forum if you want to check them out.  Theyre pretty cool. I even got some pics of sheep this time, I don't want to get booted to another forum so gotta keep it real  Haha!

My new registered ram lamb.  I love his face but I've started thinking that they hit a nerve or something when they tagged him.





The only "for sure" ewe lamb that I am keeping from my first crop.  She's a tank.





I emailed pics to a previous buyer today of this little ewe.  If he decides he doesn't want her I'll keep her





Her twin brother





From my friends farm:













Does this shot make my butt look big???? LOL


----------



## Southdown

Are those wildflowers?  It looks so pretty, I was wondering what it was.


----------



## bonbean01

Love your photos...and yeah...are those wild flowers???  So pretty!!!

Red mentioned Symphony should check your photos out because she is deciding on what kind of camera to get.  I'm using a little Kodak one and it's fine for how little I use it...but love the results of your new camera...also your excellent photographer eye 

More photos please...I see that your dorpers like to eat too!  Our dorper/kat crosses will show more or less of one of the breeds and the more dorper ones keep their weight much better than those showing more kat.


----------



## Southdown

So this breed is called "Dorper?"  Do they only grow wool on the tops of their bodies?  I was wondering why that was, as I am only learning about the different breeds.  It looks like hair on the lower body.  If so, it would be a quick shear job.  I wish I would have bought a Nikon coolpix instead of my Kodak Easyshare.  I was feeling a little cheap around Christmas time and bought myself the Kodak for a low price.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Remuda1

Yes ma'ams, those are wild flowers. In the pic of the big butt sheep, the red are called Indian Blankets. It was a great year here for them but they are mostly spent now. The little tan colored balls on stems that you see in that pic are all spent Indian Blankets. In the same pic at bottom left is a yellow flower that's called Green Thread. It's a main food for a shy bird that we have here called the Painted Bunting. You should take a sec to google that one, the colors will blow your mind and it's always a treat to catch a glimpse of one. I'll post some pics later of wildflowers but they won't be from this camera. Bon, the big butt sheep are my friends. He does not feed AT ALL other than pasture. I think air is fattening to these Dorpers .

South, yes they are Dorpers. They are hair sheep and shed their hair. Some will retain some on the tops of their backs, they are able to rub their sides to remove it there, but  not so much the tops of their backs. Some will shed completely nonetheless, others will retain more. Just depends on the breeding and on the individual. But the whole point of hair sheep is not having to shear..... Well, that and meat  .


----------



## bonbean01

I'm glad to see I am not the only one with sheep that look like they need to go to a fat farm 

I do take a scizzor to get the top part off my sheep...if I do it when they are at least two years old, it doesn't come back looking wooly...come back with just hair.  I do it gradually so that they don't get sunburn...then in a few weeks I take it down it down some more...then third time I take it all the way down.  I only do that because I worry about fly strike and the thought of maggots freaks me out.

So nice that someone else have hefty sheep...was worried I was the only one


----------



## RemudaOne

Good morning y'all .  Hope you're having a great day so far!  The wildflower pics are from 2007, I can't reallty remember what camera or phone I used to take them though.



















Here's some of my other friends

This guy (name is Barn Five but I just call him Barney) is my 23 year old retired barrel horse.  Way before I got him, he was on the track and was a winner.  He's the reason I fell in love with thoroughbreds.




This guy (Top Man Up) was my first winner as a licensed race horse trainer.  It was his first win as well so a great night.  Got him as a weanling from Keeneland sale in KY




This girl (Current Affair) came home from KY with Top Man Up but she was still inside her dams tummy.  Super nice mare and another winner of mine. She's kind of haggy to be around though.....





This is my little "FOR SALE" ram.  I've had no takers from CraigsList ad so he's practicing his singing voice in case I have to advertise him as a singing sheep to sell him  





I love capturing sunrises and sunsets as well.


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos...really, really miss my horses!  Cute little singing ram....LOLOL!

That last photo is spectacular and should be entered in a photo contest...super gorgeous!!!!  I see you and your camera have become fast friends which is good news for all of us photo hungry folks on here


----------



## RemudaOne

Bon, this pic is just for you.  I've had horses in my life for so long, I can't imagine them not being here. They are just pasture ornaments now but I used to spend more time directly with them than I did with my husband! This is Top Man Up.  He's a great horse to be around and when he's fit and groomed up, mane pulled, there's not a better looking horse around.  Super fun personality too


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks Kristi...love the close up...can almost smell her...really miss horses and their lovely smell...I also could not imagine living my life without horses...got my first very own pony on my 6th birthday and as I grew taller, got taller horses..LOL...has been about 15 years now without a horse and no room here for one, so keep sending photos!


----------



## RemudaOne

Good morning y'all .  Just came in from watering some things in the garden.  While I was at it, I pulled a peach off of the tree and enjoyed my breakfast while it dripped down my chin, LOL! God is good, isn't He?  Here are just some head shots from my flock.  

This is the little ewe lamb that I've already sold.  I have kind of been kicking myself for letting her go but the buyer is a previous customer and I will be able to keep up with what's going on with her.  This customer sent me pics yesterday of the eleven that I previously sold him, I was shocked that I had trouble recognizing some of the lambs!  Awe well, here she is





My registered ram lamb





This is my smallest adult ewe.  She had twin ewe lambs and a HUGE udder earlier this spring.  A great mom..





I call this ewe Freckles.  She has some on her front legs and she is the only one that I call by a name.  She's not really the body type that I like BUT she had an awesome ram lamb this spring, so she stays.





This is the only ewe lamb that I am keeping from my first lamb crop.  Her face is so angular and different than all of my others.





I just liked this pic and thought that the hair sheep fans would get a kick out of it 





This is from yesterday morning.  And yes, I fixed the date and time on my camera, LOL!





And just because......


----------



## Southdown

I like the black and white momma ewe.


----------



## bonbean01

My fences look like that too


----------



## SheepGirl

Your sheep are all so pretty


----------



## Remuda1

Awww, thankyou Sheepgirl. One thing that the first person that sold me sheep said to me has stuck with me and always will. I was trying to pick out which lambs I wanted to purchase and when I got down to the last one, I was having trouble deciding. I asked him several times which one he liked the best and he said "You're the one that's going to have to go out and look at them everyday so get the one that is going to make you happy to see it everyday."

So far it's worked out. I have sold some that I liked a lot but for one reason or another just didn't end up fitting. Like one that rejected a twin ram lamb and then would stand looking at her ewe lamb, one foot in front of her and bleat and bleat like there was no tomorrow. She was a good mom to the ewe, but her bleating drove me nuts, lol! I am fortunate though to know that all of them that I've sold to individuals have gone to great homes.


----------



## RemudaOne

Well, I'm a little late, but here we go! Big butts....yup, that's how we roll .
































Here's just a group shot





The sky was exceptionally beautiful this morning..... I couldn't get enough of it.  And yeah.....I fixed the date AGAIN!  LOL.




































Better leave it at that for now .  I hope you all have a spectacular day today!


----------



## RemudaOne

This is another one I took this morning, trying to be artsy HAHA.


----------



## elevan

Very nice pics!  Did you know that we have a Picture of the Week  here on BYH?


----------



## Remuda1

Emily, thank you very much . And thank you for allowing me to veer off of the "everything else sheep" theme a little bit. I will check out the pic of the week link, thanks for providing it for me.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos...but then I am a photo junkie...LOLOL....your sheep are looking good and those sunrise photos are awesome!!!  Yup...as Em said...there is a photo of the week on here


----------



## elevan

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Emily, thank you very much . And thank you for allowing me to veer off of the "everything else sheep" theme a little bit. I will check out the pic of the week link, thanks for providing it for me.


No problem.  I'd love for you to share some of your dog pics on the Picture of the Week thread, we get so few dogs posted and working dogs are a big part of many farms.


We also have a Hobby Forum  where many members like to participate in photography challenges that you may be interested in.


----------



## TexasShepherdess

Lovely pics..liked the one of the fence with hair on..I have certain special itchin' areas on my fence too..and of course, you know I love the dogs..there is something special about a LGD..they have such a calm, confident look about them.


----------



## RemudaOne

I just thought the light looked nice this evening so these are pretty random...

I like her afro 










Interesting textures





I'm starting to think it's weird how much I really like my sheep.





I know they are nothing special, but I am in love with this ewe lamb, lol!















Neighbor whose house burned to the ground lifestock




















She goes bye bye on Sunday.


----------



## RemudaOne

I'm on a roll, I guess. Accidentally took some pics tonight without a card in the camera and found some others I didn't know were in memory 

Family






The white/grey stuff on him is dried sweat/salt.










My Bobtail, Max





Horsemint





Thistle





Concrete leaf I made





Purple coneflower





Daylily





Coral Honeysuckle





Esperanza





My peaches, glorious peaches!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Got a new camera
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/Sheep 2012/004.jpg
> 
> I like it a lot 'cause it makes me look like a good photographer, LOL!!


Am i the only one who thinks this pic makes them look like their on a mission? LOL

Cuuuuuuuuuuute sheep (and dogs and horse and cat  )


----------



## EllieMay

GORGEOUS!

I so want some Dorper sheep!

I love my Katahdins (and I have some wonderful colors), but I do want to have some registered Dorpers one day.

Dorpers are beautiful sheep!


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos...as always   That concrete leaf is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Southdown

The peaches look good.  I wish I could grow peaches up North.  The dog photos are cool.


----------



## RemudaOne

It's been so busy here.... Finally took a few minutes after the worst of the heat disipated this evening to take some shots.  Hope you enjoy.

I wish these two girls would dry up soon.  Believe it or not, the one on the right HAS started getting smaller.





And just when the last two start drying up...... I think this one is starting to build a bag.  I hope I'm just freaking myself out, LOL!





Pretty sure this little mama is preggers again. 










I made a mud puddle for them after a long, hot, humid day






























Have a good night, y'all


----------



## Southdown

What kind of hen is that?


----------



## RemudaOne

The black one is a Black Copper Marans hen, I call her Flat Top.  Her comb has always been kind of bent like that  .  The pic of the feathers is of my Black Copper Marans rooster.


----------



## Southdown

You have the pretty chocolate eggs then!


----------



## bonbean01

As always...loved the photos 
I'm curious how long it takes for udders to go down and dry?  Have had my lambs separated at least 3 weeks now and although the udders are a little smaller, I thought by now they would be completely dry.  Wondering how long before I can put them all together again without worry that they will start nursing again?


----------



## RemudaOne

Hey Southdown . Yes and no on the chocolate eggs. I have 3 BCM hens. One has never layed an egg, one lays slightly darker eggs and one lays these. I don't think I'll be getting anymore of the BCM hens because they are the first to quit laying for winter and last to start up again, as well as the issues I related above. They are pretty sweet hens though






Bon, the ewe on the right has been over a week. I've drastically cut the amount I'm feeding and our pastures are crispy so I'm hoping the next few days will show big improvement. I don't know on the amount of time it takes to wean for the lambs though. Just know I want the udder GONE before the lamb is back with mom .


----------



## bonbean01

yup...me too...want the udders gone before putting them all back together again..just did not think it would take this long!  Every other year the ewes have weaned the lambs themselves, but this year we're trying to do it "right"...plus we had our first set of twins this year and they are huge and were taking down the Mama and we want her in good condition before breeding...sigh...we were getting crispy pastures too...but today we got RAIN!!!!!  woo hoo!!!! Hope you are too


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I'm on a roll, I guess. Accidentally took some pics tonight without a card in the camera and found some others I didn't know were in memory
> 
> Family
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/Sheep 2012/DSCN0671.jpg
> 
> The white/grey stuff on him is dried sweat/salt.
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/Sheep 2012/DSCN0663.jpg
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/Sheep 2012/DSCN0658.jpg
> 
> My Bobtail, Max
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0254.jpg
> 
> Horsemint
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0237.jpg
> 
> Thistle
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0230.jpg
> 
> Concrete leaf I made
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0226.jpg
> 
> Purple coneflower
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0225.jpg
> 
> Daylily
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0224.jpg
> 
> Coral Honeysuckle
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0223.jpg
> 
> Esperanza
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0220.jpg
> 
> My peaches, glorious peaches!
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/DSCN0219.jpg


Beautiful pictures RO! Oooooh I want some peaches!


----------



## RemudaOne

This is the ewe on the left in the original picture..... No progress. Today makes
One week for her.





This is the right hand ewe in the original picture. I think I miscalculated in the previous post... It's ten days for her today. Good progress!! Yay


----------



## RemudaOne

I haven't been able to get good pictures, but both ewes are progressing really well as far as drying up. I'm s'posed to go get the ewe lamb tomorrow but I'm going to separate the two ewes from the flock before I do. I still want to restrict thier diets and sure don't want to put the lamb back with her mom yet. My friend who is keeping her thinks it only takes one week for a ewe to dry up and only two weeks to wean a lamb. I KNOW the first isn't true, lol and I doubt the second. I'll run the lamb with the flock till mom is shriveled up and pruney, ha!  

Hope y'all have a great Saturday!


----------



## Southdown

I believe it takes 10 days for an ewe to dry up.  We had to do it last year.


----------



## RemudaOne

Sooo, the ewes are continuing to dry up.  I haven't gotten the ewe lamb back yet, had some family medical issues over the weekend and things got a little off schedule.  No worries though, she's in good hands.  Here's her mom today, continuing to dry up well.






The other ewe






Remember the other ewe that I was hoping I was just freaking myself out over?  Wellllll






Looks like I can freak out for real now, lol 

My pasture is truly fried at this point.... We got 1/10th of an inch yesterday, Whhooooppeeeee!











The only thing that seems to be thriving is....






Here's the hen spa.....






And the sweat shop, LOL..... They actually even have a strong fan blowing on them.  That's why I have the nest boxes open part way.






The Hubs just recently bought into a 2,500 acre deer lease so we went out there on Saturday.. The landowner has LOTS of goats and has just started building a dorper flock and a white dorper flock..... I like him already!  Didn't see any of the sheep, but did see these.  Don't really know whether they are sheep or goats but I think they are some kind of goat.  They looked a little nasty and stinky though  These were taken from a moving vehicle so sorry for the poor quality.











Some of the views are just spectacular 


























And we even saw some deer!
















Oh, and By the way......Hubby doesn't deer hunt but does like to hunt dove and fish and just wanted a place to put our travel trailer that we could get away to for the weekend sometimes.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Those sheep/goats are Angora goats 

I LOVE your pictures!


----------



## RemudaOne

Thanks!! 

I should have mentioned though that the poor little Gold Star hen came to me with a bare back :/ Poor thing was in with too many roosters. Her friend wasn't as bad and has filled back in okay, this one isn't going to fill back in until she molts. She looks awful but lays great.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

No probs 

Poor thing, get her a 'hen apron' or saddle, so that she'll b protected  we have a bunch, but our roo is very nice


----------



## RemudaOne

My rooster is really nice to them as well, she got that way at the place I got her from.  I hate seeing her that way but not much can be done until she molts.  The friends she came with weren't as bad and have all filled back in since they've been here.  Should've taken a picture of my rooster.  His tail is molting off , poor guy.


----------



## bonbean01

Really happy to see those udder photos...okay...after three weeks I was worried about them drying up completely, but they are for sure...guess I needed a reminder of how their udders looked at the beginning.

Nice lease...my hubby would love that...also a big dove hunter fan and fisher...although I believe I do okay with my fishing skills too... 

Sorry about your pasture...yikes...we got rain here in time and can finally let them out to graze again without worrying about the grass.  Of course with the rain came a storm and our second huge tree of this summer came crashing down..ON the sheep fence, so more fixing.  First huge tree was struck by lightning and split it all the way down to the ground and smelled like some electric burn.  Hope we now have all bummer trees down...fence can't take much more, nor us with going out with flashlights and pouring rain to do a quickie temporary fence fixing.

Have a super great week!


----------



## Southdown

I recently bought some hen saddles and I like them.  The angora goats are pretty.  We NEED rain!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> My rooster is really nice to them as well, she got that way at the place I got her from.  I hate seeing her that way but not much can be done until she molts.  The friends she came with weren't as bad and have all filled back in since they've been here.  Should've taken a picture of my rooster.  His tail is molting off , poor guy.


I understand, but if he DOES breed her or the other chickens get a pecking, it can turn nasty. Just a thought  I love nice roos!

What breed is he?


----------



## RemudaOne

He's a Black Copper Marans.  Here's a previous picture of him.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> He's a Black Copper Marans.  Here's a previous picture of him.


That is a pretty boy!!! Just wondering cause OldEnglishGames have the short feather gene where each year their tail gets shorter till its a stub  so i was seeing if his was one


----------



## RemudaOne

Okay, so yesterday was 107 degrees here.  Thank God it's been SO hot that all of the moisture has been sucked out of everything so the humidity is as low as it gets right now.  I've stayed busy hosing off the horses and wetting down the hen spa and keeping their wading container filled with fresh clean water.  I also have a mister hose on the run of the coop so once I close them up in the evenings, they hang out under that.  This morning was quite a bit cooler so I actually felt like taking a few shots of the sunrise. BUT lets start out with some udder updates.

First off, this is the mom of the ewe lamb that I am keeping.  I pulled the lamb off on the 3rd. Here she is again on the 10th..... NO progress and very tight.






Here's how she looked yesterday after 18 days.






Here's the mom of the lamb that went to the processor.  I sold his twin on the 1st.  Here she is on the eighth. The ewe above is beside her in this pic.






And yesterday at 21 days






Heres the ewe that is bagging up on the sixteenth






And again yesterday.






A couple of sunrise shots from this morning











Hope ya'll enjoy! Have a great afternoon


----------



## RemudaOne

Just a couple of pics. The sheep are from the other day, the chick hatched this morning. These were taken with my phone, quality may not be great.











Seven eggs to go, but there may be one or two more already hatched under her


----------

